# The Spartan air thingy...



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I have to ask, both me and MattPayne are mystified ... what does the "We made proud with Spartan Air" thing on the centre of the wheels mean?? Is it some kind of Japanese gag that us dumb europeans dont understand? 

Well looking forward to an answer as I'm puzzled...

Dan


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

You are kidding aren't you!

EVERYBODY knows what Spartan air is, the forum is just laughing at you both now, OH NO the social embarrassment!

Shame on you both!

I'll send a 'counsellor' round for a group therapy session as soon as I can.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

OMG ... even the Soarer boys know what its all about!! 

Ok, I need to research on the web I think ... I dont feel quite so bad though as Matt looks an a$$ too because he doesnt have a clue either!

Dan
(Dima$$)


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Nitrogen...no moisture...spartan air.

Soarer boys...smarter than a shiny smart thing in shiny smart wrapping.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Uhh .. so thats something to do with the casting process? Or are you winding me up again?? 

*confusion*


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

No, you fill the tyres with Nitrogen, it is a larger molecule and wont't pass thru the tyre carcass as readily as ordinary air and because the Nitrogen is 'dry' it keeps the pressure consistent, with a lot of moisture in the forecourt air (the condensate bulb is usually only emptied once a year) your tyres can behave oddly when very hot such as at trackdays.

I'll post a neat trick on how to get dry air into your tyres without having to go to a specialistt in a moment.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Why do I feel like a lab rat being experiemented on?  Spill the real beans Mycroft!!

Wait .. maybe that is the truth ... *further confusion*


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Why do I feel like a lab rat being experiemented on? LOL

It's the truth, 'onest *****'


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Now do you wanna know a neat trick to get the dry air without going to a specialist who'll charge you a fiver for it?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok so your not pullin' ma leg. I do seem to recall something from our racing days about filling tyres with Nitrogen... Thanks Mycroft, once again a light in the tunnel of confusion!! 

No longer confused.

The refilling trick would be most appreciated! 

Dan


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Go for a drive with the air con on cold, get the tyres hot, come home, park, get out and shut the drivers door behind you leaving the air con on cold and the car ticking over, jack the car up, take out the tyre valves, let all the hot air out, wait 3 minutes, then with the inflator in the drivers footwell and the dehumified air blowing on it, refit the valves and inflate.

You now have dry air in your tyres which is at least 90% as good as the nitrogen and has cost you nowt but a bit of hassle, and better still once you have done this you can inlate the tyre with just your home inflator as per normal but with it sitting inn the Air conditioned footwell during the operation, that way you pay nothing to get it and you pay nothing to maintain it.

Remember 'smart shiny things in smart shiny wrappers'


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Magnificent trick Mycroft!

I will never ever look at a Soarer driver in the same way again ... Infact thats my next choice of car I think, if the Skyline turns to poop 

Thanks dude, top tip!!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

There was this classic Benny Hill sketch:

Benny was walking down the road when he comes across a machine with a light flashing on top of it and a sign pointing to its slot saying 'Insert 50p' - so Benny does insert 50p and the machine does nothing.

Benny walks off bemused.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My Soarer.










There you are Danoh, thats my baby.

Royal Emerald Pearl


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

lol Senna .. I think I've seen that sketch!!

PHOOARRRR Mycrofts motor... I know saying this probably isnt the done thing on the Skyline register, but thats probably the best looking Japanese car I've ever seen 

Ok so the Skylines are more "brutal" looking, but the soarer looks like its doing 200 Mph even standing still... What a fine machine, good on ya Mycroft, miles better than the Supra for sure...

I think I'll settle by saying I have an equal lurrve for Soarers and Skylines 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Cheers matey   

It was love at first sight for me.

I think it is the most 'un-japanese' car to have been made there, the car was designed by an American trained at Pininfarina, the first Toyota ever to be designed 'out of house', it is wonderfully discrete and to my eye a design classic, the man who designed the DB7 saw the Soarer in '92 and scrapped the original drawings for the '7' and penned the model you see running about now, the 'pre-Soarer' DB7 looked bloody awful. 

They did a few in Royal Sapphire Pearl, very rare 50 in the whole World, Mind you there are only 50 in the Metallic Emerald Pearl there are also 50 Metallic Ruby Pearls out there.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Now you come to mention it there does seem to be an awful lot of Soarer in the current DB7 ... Especially with yours being in Emerald Green ... The soarer is definately a good thing if it stops Aston Martin making dreaful looking cars! The DB7 is the best looking car they've ever made infact, and now that explains why. I'm probably on my own here but I think the Vantage is hideous, my firm belief is that most people that do like it, do so only because its British...

Must be nice knowing your car is one of only fifty! 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2002)

Danoh, while i'm waiting for my GT-R to come back from the spray shop I have something else to play with!

Hope you like it.

Just the usual colour I'm afraid, but never the less a very good car.
So far the only car I have had the confidence to driving to Poland in. (fiance is Polish)
Talk about get a few looks. 

Can't wait to take the Skyline though 

Hows the car coming along?

Rick


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

No wayyyy ... Rick you have too many toys, specially with a 300ZX tucked away in the background too!

Soarer looks fantastic in black! 

Progress on my car is pretty good, hopefully going for an MOT this week. Then registration.

Top cars Rick, I'm definately gonna have to come over your way and see all these toys!  

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Brought back and further explained...

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?threadid=47236


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome back Dan!


----------

